# WeiLong GTS owned by a Sub-30



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 10, 2016)

So I needed a speedcube. I went for the latest and greatest. I got just that.
Before I had this cube, I had a Thunderclap. Decent cube, but rough around the edges.
Now onto a review from the POV of a Sub-30.
*The Look.*
It has the standard, nice MoYu shades with great sticker quality. The cube itself looks nearly identical to a Gans 356, so you might wanna keep the logo on.
*The Feel.*
This cube has an airy, yet slightly crunchy feel that I really like.
*The Speed.*
This cube is really fast, yet, completely controllable. It can do 180 flicks with ease, but tends to refrain from over shooting.
*The Qualities.*
It has the YueXiao's corner cutting with zero pops, locks, or corner twists, possibly due to the any tracks on the corner pieces and squared off corners.
*The other stuff.*
This is the perfect cube, but unfortunately it has one downside: the high price. It comes at a hefty $17 from thecubicle.us, so it's not cheap. But from the fact that was my main minutes out of the box, its worth every penny, and then some.
*Should you get it?*
Yes. It has something for everyone. I'd give it a 5/5 by both my standards and those of modern speedcubes.


----------

